# Homeopathy...



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Relatively new to the ibs network -1st posting! Have suffered with ibs for a number of years -no real joy with conventional medicine so have started trying homeopathy to try and help me with my ibs. Mixed results so far, so am interested to hear about other members experiences with homeopathy and if it has helped them with their ibs???


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

John:I gave homeopathy an initial try 11 years ago about 1 year after my IBS was triggered. Lets just say my experience with homeopathy has not been fun, in fact the initial series of treatments made my condition worse and I developed various new symptoms that are now chronic in addition to the IBS. I did not give up on homeopathy and eventually went to another practioner but he was not able to help me very much. I am now off homeopathy but may give it one more try. You are in the UK where homeopathy is popular and regulated. Hopefully the practioner who is treating you does not use high potencies like the first practioner I saw.There is a member on this board a 'garywest' who is in India and currently under going homeopathic treatment for his IBS. He has not posted for some weeks now and I even e mailed him to see how he was doing but no response. Below are his threads if you are interested. There was even a member from the UK who responded to Gary positively about homeopathy.Good Luck. Hope it works for you but if you want my honest opinion, I wish I had never heard of homeopathy. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=025989 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=027157


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

I believe that homeopathy works (ie that it induces an actual effect on the body rather than just being a sugar pill or distilled water).However, I think that classical homeopathy will always ignore the root cause(s) of any problem. Although it talks about getting to causation, this is not the case.ScottySwotty


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi UK John Frostbite and scotty how ru all?frostbite sorry i have been busy plus hotmail got lot of junk mail sorry UKJohn i m in india started homeopathy in Feb first so now its like nearly four months I did not have any succes with conventional meds well i had relapsesanyways hoemopathy is workin so far on a mental level.less very lesss anxietyno panic attacksanger is reducedmental change is there no doubtbut physical change is not yettheremy doc is experienced he is in homeopathy since 30yrsi m off prescription drugsi asked my doc when will see physical change he says firstits mental change then physical.i m underweight im 5'10" 50kgsi have also taken opinions of other good homeopaths they all say the same.they r not giving the time frame though.but CURE is definite they rsayingsom efolks r having good results with homeopathy...others are skepticaltoday i m in abdominal pain rare day...good lucki will let u know how im doingscotty can u tell us in details about does homeopathy cure ibs at all?take caregary in indiauk john what did the doc s tell u in uk? did u talk to them in details?pls reply and post yr message here ok?i m ibs-c what type r u?thanks


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi folks how ru all?i gotta work soonUKJohn im checkin for yr reply guss u must b busy?frostbite i would also like yr viewsscotty yrs tootake carethanskgary (in india)


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Gary:Good hearing from you. Don't worry about replying to my e mail. I was just wondering how you were doing and please keep us posted. It is good to hear that your mentals and emotionals have improved. Hopefully the physical symptoms will start improving soon. It sounds like you have been going though a lot of pain and discomfort during your treatment. Did you Homeopath ever tell you this before starting? The first Homeopath I saw, the one who buggered me up said I could expect a cure in a few weeks. That was almost 12 years ago.I think Scotty's use of the word 'works' may lead a person to believe that Homeopathy has a positive effect on healing the body. From my experience I do not believe this is the always case. I also know that it does not work for every one. I do not know what Scotty's experience with Homeopathy is but I think it is better to say that it is not a placebo.My IBS has been so bad for the last year that sometimes I think I may have IBD. Maybe I am crazy but I am seriously thinking about giving Homeopathy another try.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

> quote:I think Scotty's use of the word 'works' may lead a person to believe that Homeopathy has a positive effect on healing the body.


Yes. This is exactly what I am stating. I am not quite sure the point you are making. Of course one should not infer that that statement means that it will work in every case! You might say conventional medicine works but only a fool would believe it works in every case. In terms of my views on homeopathy, I just don't really agree with a homeopath talking to you, matching your symptoms and personality against a book and then giving you an obscure remedy like "phosphorous" or "argenticum nitricum". I just know that there are better systems out there that look at what is producing symptoms in the body and also how to go about removing them.ScottySwotty


----------



## martini (Oct 28, 2001)

I tried homeopathy a couple of years after my diagnosis w/ IBS. My friend had been very sick and was helped by her homeopath who was a allopathic gynecologist as well. I didn't get any relief from her and tried another homeopathy doc, also an MD. I made all the changes he suggested to my diet, remedies, etc without any significant improvement. He did recommend I have 1 high colonic (a super enema!) which did make me feel better for a few days. I guess when there is nothing left you really can't have diarrhea.Lotronex saved my life and I hope it comes back.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Oh I see now Frostbite. I definitely don't mean homeopathy works, as in, that it works for IBS. In fact, I don't really agree with there being a condition called IBS anyway!







Homeopathy didn't help with any of my digestive disorders.I just know that homeopathy is more than just a placebo effect like most conventional people believe it to be.


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Scotty:The point I am trying to make is I do not think that Homeopathy always has a positive effect on healing the body. In fact I believe that Homeopathic treatment can be damaging. Most people are naive about the power of Homeopathy. It is promoted as being perfectly safe. Well based on my experience it isn't.


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Scotty:Interesting concept:"In fact, I don't really agree with there being a condition called IBS anyway!"But getting back to homeopathy. Based on the experiences of the members of this BB who have tried it, it does not seem to be a very effective treatment for whatever any of us may have.I am still curious to see how Gary does.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hello folks thanks for your repliesFrostbite scotty martini i hav eread your posts.Well homeopathy is surely "WORKING" fo rme so far on amental level. NO DOUBT. Its not a placebo.Side effects? NOne so far and there will be none.It is important to find a good and experienced homeopath.Conventional medicines i m off not taking any of them.SOme people do tell if the wrong remedy is used it can be a problem. Well i read in the papers too .As i said physical effects have not set in. But doc says they will be patient. NO time frame.Also as posted by some folks on MAIN bboard i dont think talking to the doc is very helpful like psychologically. It helps to sum extent .However as u know IBS is not just mental but physical too.ANxiety is reduced in my case no more panic attacks and also anger is reducing slowly.I look better too if that countsno weight gain so far which is my criteria for CURE.I am going to change my diet now and see in a few weeks as doc said to eat small meals now later i will be able to eat more.Where is UKjohn?did he vanish?lol!!if i do not see any weight gain i will try another hoemopath however i will be taking meds from my current hoemopath definitely.Its imp to note that in conventional medicine there is no "CURE"CURE means that the disease or sickness should NEVER happen again...In hoemaopathy i have talked to number of docs they have successfully CURED IBS and other conditionsWell lets see in my case..I have to work cya ll laterkeep me posted thanksgary (in india)


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Hi all,Great to hear all your responses to my thread. Apologies in not responding earlier -haven't had access to this bb for a couple of weeks, so first chance to catch up with everyone is today. V. interesting hearing about everyones experiences.My own experience with homeopathy so far is that i first started with my homeopath at the beginning of Sept last year. Had suffered badly with ibs -d for 2-3 years before and wasnt getting anywhere with conventional medicine. Was taking a combination of anti spasmodices prescribed by my consultant and immodium, which is available over the counter in the UK. Immodium was the only think that has any effect in helping me, but i i was taking approx 25-30 tablets a week just to carry on with a normal life, so when a friend suggested i see a homeopath who had improved her dads ibs type condition via homepathy, i decided i would give it a go.Very sceptical at first -had to stop taking all my medication within the first few days. Was also warned that once i was off the medication, things would get worse b4 they got better(return to original symptons) and that it would take time whilst my body healed(decided to give myself 6mths to see if it worked at this point).Fair to say though, the first 3-4 mths were some of the hardest of my life. Symptons much worse than i thought-very little appetite, weight loss, severe d at times, pain, irritation, bloatedness, tiredness for most of the time. (muchworse than when on medication). Mentally/emotionally, v. difficult. Lot of anger/pain/frustration with everything, very agressive, confrontational with people around me and was finding it very difficult to get through the day.Christmas time though, my appetite began to come back. Very slowly, the symptons began to ease, but it wasnt until March time, that i really began to see some improvement. My homeopath gave me a new remedy and its been slow but steady progress since. Only, in the last couple of weeks though can i say that i am beginning to get through days without having noticeable pain, discomfort, irritation etc at some point in the day. Not saying its perfect now by any means, but i am now eating what i want, drinking what i want etc etc. Mentally, much calmer; i've got a lot more energy than i've had for at least the last 3 years and for the first time in the 2-3 years that ibs has badly affected me, am beginning to plan and look ahead in my life rather than have the ibs hanging over my head all the time. Dont believe i would be at this stage now if i had stayed with conventional medicine.I'm realise i will probably still have relapses(have a big test this weekend -am flying to San Fran for a few days -last time i flew long haul in December was a bit of a nightmare!), but if anyone asked me abut homeopathy, would definitely say it is worth giving it a go. The most difficult thing i found was not being able to take immodium last year when i knew that would alleviate the symptons and having to be patient with the whole process,(not easy when your on the loo for about the 10th time that day!). 6 months before any significant improvement is a long time to wait when you have to get on with your day to day life .Hope everyone is still awake after reading the above!! Am back online now, so will look out for any responses.Take care all,Ukjohn


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Ukjohn:Glad to see you are still around. I thought we, especially me had taken over your discussion. I am very sensitive when the topic of Homeopathy is discussed because I am very sensitive to Homeopathic remedies. I like to give the unsuspecting a little cautionary warning. Mainly wrt the use of high potency remedies. It sounds like the healing process for you and gary has not been a 'walk in the park' but at least you are both getting better and maybe closer to the end of your ordeal than the beginning.


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Hi Frostbite,Sorry to hear about your problems with homeopathy. Agree with you entirely on the subject of too high a potency in a remedy. My homeopath has always stressed how important it is not to be given too high a potency -how your symptons will get a lot worse you if you do get given one(maybe see why he says this after hearing about your experiences).I normally have to go back to see him 7-10 days after being given a new remedy so he can check how i have been getting on. If happy with progress, i am then given a 'booster', which is a very diluted variation of the original remedy. Very little potency in this booster -just enough to remind my body of the work and effect of the original remedy. If i say i have had no benefit from a remedy, am then given a different type of remedy and the whole process starts again.Take care,John


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hello folks How are you all doing? UK John and frostbite i have am having pain and inconsistent stool lately againUK John I went to see another homeopath he said CURE is certain but it may take few months.6-9monthsHe said ti take meds from my current doc as he is onthe right track. HE said anxiety and panic are not the FACTORS for IBS but they are aggravating factors.ALso he said hereditary plays a part my dad has digestive probs so did my grandmother.I will be seeingmy doc today the present oneplease do let me know if ur doc has promised a CURE?Not a remission but a complete eradicationScotty and frostbite i would like yr views toothansk i gotta go workwill check this lters.take careGary(in INDIA)


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hello!!How are you folks doing? Sorry I was in a rush so had to keep it brief.I saw my doc today Sunday. I told him that I was in pain the last three days.he told me to eat small meals rite now and only foods which i can tolerate.I asked him about the time frame he says i will get better.Also i asked him about the factor of hereditary whether it plays a part He said it does but homeopathy can change that.right now I am on 4 medicines.1)4 white pills 3 timesa day 1/2 hour after or befor i cant have anything excpet water2)white powder 1/4tspoon 3 times a day3)2 doeses of othe rwhite pills twice a day for 3 days 4)one dose very 3days once when i see him5)a syrup 2 times a dayAgain he just says to tak meds and not to be anxious.I am doing as he says. I see there are no tmany in fact none posts about HomeopathyI wonder what other people have success with homeopathy Well there were posts on main bb when they replied to meUK John maybe u r busy what did u r doc tell u regarding IBS does he saty "CURE" is possible or certain?Frost bite what about any folks in canada what do they have to say yr freinds or relatives about HomeopathyScotti did talk baout ISOTHERAPY but no tin details.How much time UK JOHN is ur doc telling to get u err back on track?Any time frame?Have u known any people with IBS actually get back on err track?no remissions but a complete cureI will post later againtake care for nowGary(in INDIA)


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi folks UK JON forstbite et al just checking for replies guess u r all busy ?thansk will check latertake caregary(in INDIA)


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Gary:Sorry for not answering your question sooner.My friends and family all tell me I would be crazy to try homeopathy again. The damaging effects of the treatment still linger. The friend of mine who recommended I try the treatment in the first place said he would never take a homeopathic remedy after seeing what happened to me.Hope your improvement continues and you eventually are cured. Good luck and I will continue to follow this thread.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hi UKJohn, Frostbite, et alFrostbite thanks for your post. I just read in newspapers some weeks ago that if homeopathy i snot rightly administered it may have bad effects. I do not know how far it is true. I will take up this with my doc today.I hav ehad som erelapses regarding bowel movement s but doc said thats ok.Will post latertake careregardsGary(in INDIA)PS:UKJOhm i am awiating yr comments thanks.


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Gary:I sounds like the newspaper article you read is saying exactly what I have been trying to get across all along.Hopefully you start feeling better soon.


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Hi folks,Good to see your postings. Been in the US over the last week so 1st chance to respond. Gary, my homeopath never promised me a total cure or specified a time frame for recovery. What he did say was that if everything worked out, i will be very close to a total cure, but i had to be aware that symptons could return to some degree at any time.I started end of last August with my homeopath. It wasn't until March (6-7mths after starting treatment) that i could say there was noticeable improvement in how i was compared to when i was on immodium/anti-spasmodics b4 starting homeopathy.Now, 9months into treatment, am generally feeling great. Big progress since March and am now eating/drinking exactly when i want without generally suffering any reaction. Stomach was very sore/irritable earlier this week, but has settled down again now.Everyone heals at a different pace, but it seems as though your homeopaths 6-9month time frame is abot right. When did you start with your present homeopath?Take care all,John


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi UKJOHN and folks thanks for replying. UKjohn i started my treatment in feb this year so its four months. My doc is not giving me time frame. He sai di will be cured well lot better lets see.AS i said im ok mentally but i m waitibng for physical change.will postlatertake careregardsgary(inINDIA)


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Gary,Out of interest, would you say your condition is worse now physically, than it was before you started homeopathy 4 months ago? Or have you noticed some improvement over 4 months ago?rgdsJohn


----------



## jb007 (Jun 9, 2002)

Read my post below - I am THE biggest believer in holistic measures you'll find on this board. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=16;t=000463 Doug C.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hi UK John Carlson et al how u all doin?Carlson i read yr posts good its workin holitic measures i mean but homeopathy is different i can post in detail sbut might wanna check scottys posts to gibe u an idea of homeopathy.Ukjohn I would say my condition is better then when i was on prescription meds less mucus and i dont have to go to the bathroom mr ethen once i dont and never have diarehhea i got constipation and change in bowel stools u know the formation and colorNow my stools r brown in color sumtimes bright orange doc says ita a good sign i met him on saturdayHe said he is treating me as fast as he canhe syas of a CURE he said i m gonna eb allrite.TIME FRAME-- he aint giving it..and i aint gonna push.Reg anxiety and ibs he sayd ist a tuff one which comes first anxiety is one of the causative factors but not th eonly one...Anxiety plays a part and stress tto in all inflamatory conditionsIBSChrohnsUlcerative coloitisWhats yr doc take on this?would like to hear his viewes has yr doc had any success with IBS patients in th epast?if so i would like to hear it please i gott ago work calls!!take careregardsgary(in india)


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Gary,My homeopath has always stressed to me he treats me for my 'whole self' and not just for my ibs. He would give me the same remedies and boosters irrespective of my condition. If i had gone to him saying i suffered from ibs, kidney problems or a skin condition etc etc, the remedy he gives me would be the same.Know of plenty of examples where peoples conditions have improved or been cured completely via homeopathy(not just ibs). Fair to say also, a lot people who have found homeopathy hasn't helped them at all. I only know one person who has been treated by my homeopath for ibs(the father of the person who advised me to see this homeopath). Condition has improved tremendously, but he has been going on and off for the last couple of years. Still suffers at time, so no complete cure though.rgdsJohn


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi Uk John and folks how r u all doin?thanks for your prompt reply!!UKJOHN!!So ru sayin that from cases u have known they have been compeletely cured by homeopathy?My docaoncei get on track i dont have to take meds unless there is amajor relapse...I always ask him abourt WEIGHT GAIN which is the single most factor for me to see the change he said it will come only after meds r workin physically.". I only know one person who has been treated by my homeopath for ibs(the father of the person who advised me to see this homeopath). Condition has improved tremendously, but he has been going on and off for the last couple of years. Still suffers at time, so no complete cure though."so if i understand he is been off and on from takin meds or off and on with ibs condition while still continuing homeoapthy can u err clarifywhat is yr doc saying about weightgain?u r IBS_D type and what about diet?my doc says homeopathy is gonna change my bodys constitution u know treating me as a WHOLE just like yr doc said he treays me on my pesonality mebntally and then physically.diet?he said no coffe or alcoholw hich i dont drink nio spicy food for time being other then iyts koolI will b emeeting him today againwill check boardlatergotta worktaje careregrdsgary(in INDIA)PS







ardon my typin errors never was good at typing!!LOL!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

I just wanted to say that I'm glad to hear from some of you that homeopathy is not a panacea. I've suffered drastic effects from applications of certain herbs. It's all a very individual process and something that needs to be monitored by someone very savvy not only about homeopathy, but about medicine in general as well as the patient's individual predispositions and dispositions.IBS not real? Get real.


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Hi Gary, Artspirt, Frostbite et all!Gary, i know a couple of people who have been completely cured of their skin conditions by homeopathy(within 2 mths of starting treatment as well). None with ibs who can say they have been completely cured. The person who i do know of has been with his homeopath since starting treatment and has had his general standard of life improve greatly since starting with the homeopath. Last i heard, still suffers at times -just goes back to the homeopath for a consulation. Good luck!John


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hi UKJohn, Artspirit, et al.. How are you folks doing?UKJohn i read yr post...So are you saying there i s no HOPE at all for a CURE for IBS even with Homeopathy?My doc says of CURE there might be relapse but that wont be later on...I asked if IBS is always PSYCHOSOMATIC he syas docs are still not sure whether its PSCHOSOMATIC or SOMATICPSHYCHIC...Well he admits to the mind-gut connection he does say anxiet does play a role in IBS but still its catch 22 sitauation because wehn IBS people get abnormal bowel movements the anxiety does set in I knwo i feel that way ...Although my anxiety and panic is down but physical change not yetstill having bowel pobs my doc says it will b eokWell he did treat IBS patient lik e5 years ago.. Currently he has patients but none with IBS..Also whn i went o see another homeopath he said people with IBS have lot of anxiety well thats not new He has told me that he can CURE skin diseases u hav heard of PSORIASIS? there is no cure but he says he can cure it in like 3 years if its an severe case.SO do u think the 6-8 months is the approx time frame?My doc doesnt gimme a time frame notr do other docs!!Are we living in HOPE?I am not talking about MANAGEMENT of IBS that even conventional drugs do to sum extent...Well UKJohn will look for yr detailed posts and views of yr doc and yrselftake careregardsgary (in IDNIA)


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi gain oop sUkjohn i forgo tto ask u imp q!!have u gained weight at all?im way underweight cuz of ibs i m 5'10" 50kgs doc says its due to amlabsorption of my intestinal intake as i hav eibs thaksn gaianbye gary


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Gary:From your last few posts it sounds like you are starting to have some doubts about obtaining a cure through homeopathy. This is understandable considering what you have been enduring so far. You are the best judge of your progress. You have stated numerous times that your anxiety, panic, anger etc has been reduced and as you know this is a good sign that the remedies you have been taking are acting positively.I don't believe that UKJohn was trying to infer that IBS cannot be cured with homeopathy he just is not aware of anyone who has achieved a complete cure for IBS though homeopathy but I should leave this to UKJohn to clarify. Whether you will achieve a complete cure will only be determined with time. Homeopathy only claims to cure what can be cured something I consider to be sort of a loop hole in their claims.For the last 12 years I have been interested in homeopathy. I have read numerous books and articles on the subject. To be quite honest after all these years I have only read testimonials of individuals being cured. Personnally I only know one individual who claims to have been cured though homeopathy but I never knew this person before he was cured and therefore cannot confirm he was actually sick. This person was one of the pratictioners who treated me. I do not doubt his claims but I can not confirm them.For the past year I have monitored a discussion group on the internet that actually treats a few of the members. Some of the practioners-doctors reside in India. I do not consider internet prescribing the ideal way to be treated homeopathically but it is the only alternative for some who are interested in homeopathy due to their geographic location or financial situations. The group I monitor does not charge for the consultations but to date I have yet to see an individual being treated for a chronic ailment that has actually been cured.Therefore Gary if you are cured, you will be the first individual who I can confirm who has actually been cured through homeopathy and I will regain my faith in the homeopathic claims. I am not questioning the improvement that UKJohn has reported but I cannot confirm it. Good luck with your treatment and when you start to gain weight you will know that your physical plane is starting to be healed.All the best.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

I have been having homeopathic treatment for over a year now and swear by it. A lot of things said in these discussions don't ring true, 1, Homeopathic treatment works alongsideconvential medicine not instead of. 2,homeopathic treatment takes a long time as such minute ammounts are given, no homeopathic doctor would say you will be cured in six months.In the UK the Homeopathic treatment comes under the Medical Council so my own Doctor sent me to the homeopathic doctor, here they are qualified doctors as well as being homeopathic doctors. All I can say is make sure your practitioner is a qualified doctor in both convential and alternative medicine.Don't expect a quick fix stick with it.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hi Frostbite UKJohn DAvo et al how r u folks doing?Frostbite thansk for yr post. I have seen people swear by homeopathy and having been cured sothey say..Well as fo rme? AS i said MENTAL change is DEFINTELY there i m much calmer relaxed lees anxious but i m not patient as i dont see any physical change..no weight gain so far..Davo how is it goin with yr homeopathy treatment?notice any results?what stype of ibs r u?c or d type?i m c type..my doc is quailified? do u think th ephysical change will come?no time frame my doc does not give he says im will be allrite and i dont argue with him..just take my meds regularly..frostbite and davo will look forward to yr post and yyrs too ukjohn i gotta worktake careregardsgary(in india)


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hi folks just checkin and oops Davo i meant my doc is highly qualified (without the question mark typin error)Will check posts ;laterregradsgary(india)


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Hello folks,Gary, i only know of a few people who have used homeopathy as a treatment for ibs. Virtually all have given up within 3-6 months due to lack of improvement in the condition(also cost of treatment). One thing i've learnt in my own experiences is that 6months isn't anywhere near long enough to expect a complete cure. I'm not saying there is no complete cure, just i don't know anyone who can say they have been completely cured.(fingers crossed in a few months time if my present progress continues, i will be saying just that!)As Davo says, the dosages you are given are so small, it takes a long time before you notice real improvement.Re. weight loss, i did lose a lot of weight in the first 3-4months of treatment(lack of appetite, reaction to food etc) but have put some of that back on since my appetitie has returned(have never been under weight.)Davo, your lucky to have a gp in the uk who recognises homeopathy. I've had to go to a private homeopath(on list of practising uk homeopaths) as both my gp and hospital consultant who my gp referred me to didn't recognise homeopathy as a viable form of treatment for ibs.Frostbite, have you decided to give homeopathy another go(as per earlier posting)? If so, how are you getting on? Talk care all,John


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

John:I have not given it another try yet. I am still sitting on the fence and quite nervous about popping any more remedies based on my earlier experience. Finding a "qualified" homeopath where I live is like playing roulette and I think the first time I was almost playing russian roulette. The last homeopath who was treating me is just too far away to see on a regular basis and after 9 years and little progress I figure it is time to move on. I have been contacted by a lay practioner who had a similiar experience to mine. This individual has offered to help but it would be via the internet and I am a little leary of internet treatment. I still have a few other options to look into therefore I'm going to give it some more time before making a decision.Davo:In Canada where I live and in North America in general homeopathy is looked upon by most of the the medical community as no more than a placebo. As one doctor said, "if less is more than give them nothing". Very few Medical Doctors believe in the effectivness of homeopathy and its practice and training is generally left up to the alternative medical community. In Canada the practice of homeopathy is not regulated which can make for a very difficult time trying to find a "qualified" practioner. I live in Alberta and there is one and only one MD who is approved to use homeopathy as a complimentary treatment. I guess that is a start but I have no idea what this doctors homeopathic training is.Homeopathy was popular at one time in North America but fell out of favour in the early 1900s. The Homeopathic community has their own explanation why this happened and to me it sounds a lot like a conspiracy theory. They may be right and I am not one to aurgue. Homeopathy is once again gaining popularity in North America. I consider it to be a sort of growth industry and more doctors are starting to practice it again especially in the United States. It is just a matter of time before it is recognized as more than just a placebo.Did you know it is Homeopathy Awareness Week in the UK? Here is their web site. http://www.homeopathyawareness.com/


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

I got homeopathy years ago and I will never again in my life touch that suff. First they put in that stuff part poisone, part real medicine, part healing plants and lots of other stuff, and it is not healthy at all, and also don`t helps, it only makes it worse. i almost died from it.I believe in pure healing plants who really helps ibs and lots of other diseases.I got new pills now and they help and they not homeopathy and don`t make it worse. I have a good family Dr. who helps me with healing plants cause i`m allergic against 1000 and 100 ts of medications, how you call this.Try Digestodoron, it is from Weleda, you can easily get it in Europe.Wish you luck. Ilanit.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi everyone, I have been having homeopathic treatment for almost 18mnths now. When I started I was desperate, I had constant D day and night, pain and acid, but had not lost a lb. I went to the Homeopathic Dr as a last resort. As my Dr said "Why not try it, we don't seem to be helping you." I started with 2 lots of powders once a day, then one powder once a week for a month, then once a fortnight, then once a month, then every 6 weeks. I started to feel ill again so the Dr put me back on 1 powder every month. In the mean time they found out my thyroid wasn't working (that's why I didn't lose weight) so I am now on Thyroxin, as well as antispadmotics, antacid, and beta blockers for blood pressure. The Homeopathic Dr said his medicine works alongside the drugs I already take. After about 6 weeks my D stopped, then my appetite returned, it was my husband that noticed the change more than me, he said it was like a miracle, I was happier, brighter and best of all, I slept well. I now see the homeopathic every 6 mnths, the last time I saw him I told him I had forgotten what it was like to feel 'normal' I had got so used to feeling ill all the time. It took quite a long time to feel like this, but suddenly one morning I realised I didn't wake up frightened and feeling awful, everything used to be such an effort, I had no energy and I could see no light at the end of the tunnel. I spent most of the time in the toilet. I rarely get D now and C never, I still suffer from acid if I eat too much, but can eat almost anything within reason. (Not if it's deep fried) I would reccomend Homeopathy to anyone, I did it out of desperation, not because I was a believer, I would have tried witchcraft at the time, but I am a believer now.PS None of this started untill I had my GB out.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi UK John Davo et al how r u folks doing?UK John davo ilnait frostbite i have read yor postsi think ilanit2 u may have been given herbs not hoemopathic pills i am not sureUkJohn davo forsobite as i have said mental change is definite and very noticeable very calm now no anxiet y panic attacks irritability sumtimes anger sumtimes but certainly not a PLACEBO!!The big differencei notice i more energy i wake up early daily im less confrontational and angry earlier i was very angry and always used to confront people for no reason...i m calm now cheerful ( smiles)Well is it gonna happen now the PHYSICAL CHANGE?now that th emind is calm and anxiety reduced th eeffect shoul dtake place on my intestines?Well what do u think UKJohn and Davo?if the mental change hasc ome in 4months how much for the physical change i must admit my appetite is improving bowel movement a little better..So what do u make ofmy progress UKjohn?Frostbite its imp that u fin da qualigied doc if at all or else it doesnt helpeverybody is different their bdies and healing progress i guess.i m gonna see my doc tomorrow Lets see how it goesso much for now will check bacl latergotta worktake caregary(in INDIA)


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

ok my 2c worth -Im IBS-D after all the diagnostic tests and a script of cortisone I decided to leave the world of conventional medicine to their own devices as I feel that the relief you get is only temporary (treats the symtoms not the cause) and in the meantime your poor liver has to process all the "$%&*" we feed it - so tried a homeopath (for the record my normal GP is a homeopath so the route is not new to me)initially his meds made me very sick which actually is normal for homeo meds and after felt better mentally but my physical symtoms have returned so dont know about 'The Cure' - last time I went to him he told me I was actually cured (pity my body doesnt agree) - best I can say is its worth a shot it cant harm you and I know many people who have found relief for a variety of ailments, on the subject of holistic healing I find reflexology very good at relieving some of the symtoms of IBS but you have to go regularly.


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Gary:I wish it was an easy thing to find a doctor who is both a qualified MD and a qualified Homeopath where I live but I understand what you are saying. Anyway I am still looking at all my options right now.saffie:Sorry to hear homeopathy has not given you a complete cure but it does sound like it did help. Maybe it has done all it can or maybe you need to give it some more time. I find it strange that your doctor would tell you, you are cured when you are still suffering.I unforturnatey do not agree with your comment that homeopathy can't harm you. I hope I am not misinterpreting what you are trying to say but the homeopathic literature is filled with warnings about the risks associated with the improper use of homeopathy. Not to scare gary and others contemplating homeopathic treatment but there was an article published this year in the German journal, Zeitschrift fuer Klassische Homeopathie (Journal for Classical Homeopathy) by Haug Verlag (01/2002, p. 18-28). I understand this article documents the death of an individual who self prescribed low potency Arsenicum over a 2 month period in 1992. This subject was discussed on a Homeopathic BB that I visit on a regular basis. Some of the members had an explantion for the tragedy some of which sounded more like another conspiracy theory. The risks associtated with homeopathic treatment are not just limited to the low potencies and self prescibing. I am a living example of what can go wrong with the improper use of high potency remedies prescibed by a "qualified" practitioner. This is why I try to caution individuals prior to under going homeopathic treatment. Don't get me wrong, I am not opposed to homeopathy but like other medical treatments it is not perfectly safe even though this is the way it tends to be promoted. Another ploy used is "The Remedies are Gentle". Ideally the homeopathic cure should cause little if any aggravation but we do not live in an idea world.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hello folks I understand yr concern frostbite but with an experienced homeopath things should workout I dont have any side effcets and what about prescription drugs?they do have side effects and wont ever give u a CURE...I met my doc yesterday again he said i should be ok i am gonn ameet my friend today and ask him some questions reg my doc. My doc never givesa time frame i asked him again he said in 2 month si shoul d b eok well today im feelin good i guess i gotta watch my food intake..AS i hav ementioned before mental change is there lets see about physical change.I m gonn ask my friend if my doc is slowing down things to make more $$$? Well sum docs do that for money but im not complaining as long as i get better.Frostbite which is th eboard for homeopathy discussions?CAn u pls post the website or the url?what has been yr experience there?any peopel talkin about a CURE on tht  board?or is that wishful thinking?UKJOHN guess u r busy i will wait for yr progress and poststake careregardsGary ( in INDIA)


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

gary:I was originally treated by a world respected and qualified "classical" homeopath and things didn't work out. I guess homeopaths learn from their mistakes, at least I hope they do for the sake of others. I am now extremely cautious about pursuing treatment again.Here is the link to the homeopathic BB that I visit. To anyone planning on visiting this site just remember my cautions about the safety of homeopathy and their claims of being able to cure almost any malady. http://www.homeopathyhome.com/ultimate/ult...p?ubb=forum;f=2


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Frostbite:- all medication homeo or not shouldn't be self-prescribed homeopaths study to know what, when, how much etc regarding medication what I meant is that homeopathic medication works its waythrough your bidy in a 'healthier' way than conventional medication if that makes sense - I took a course of cortisone when my symtoms started and know regret it because it will be in my system for years giving my liver even more work to do - as for homeopathy helping me Im a big beliver in homeopathy just in this instance it didnt do the trick which makes me believe that IBS isnt just a physical problem which is a belief quite widely held.


----------



## johnsimmons (Feb 18, 2002)

Hello folks,Gary, re noticeable change in physical symptons. It was a good 6-7 months before i began to notice any real improvement in how i reacted to food eaten. I had very little appetite for the first 3-4 months on homeopathy; this then started to return, although i still reacted very badly to eating certain foods, also large amounts of food(pain, bloatedness, irritability etc etc). 7 months in and i began to notice i wasn't suffering so badly; now 9-10 mths into treatment, still suffer at times(like when stressed, anxious about things), but these periods are getting less and less frequent. As i've said on previous posts, still some way to go, but am defintely progressing. Have also put on some weight over the last few weeks for the first time since i started! Hope this helps you!Saffie, can i ask you how long it was in your treatment before your doc said you were cured(even though you say you were still suffering)?take care all,John


----------



## sarah1234 (May 24, 2001)

Hey all... 2 years ago I went to see a homeopathic doctor, between the pellets she gave me and citrucel, I had never felt better. I don't know why I stopped using it... well last week I was in the health food store, and stumbled upon rows of the tablets. I picked one up called carbo vegetabilis for stomach bloating with gas (my other main symptom is constipation)... Is it okay to self diagnose? Is there a specific pellet that is best for constipation and bloating? Would appreciate any feedback..


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

John the homeopath I went to is a natropath and a whole host of other things as well he diagnoses by using a machine which sends currents to parts of your body (through your reflexology points)and measures how your body reacts to them sounds odd I know but he has helped so many people I know with different complaints. Firstly told me my colon was very weak because it measured very low on the scale and I had some other things wrong I took his homeopathic meds for 6 weeks and then went back he measured my colon again and told me it was now above the "Normal" range which meant that it was okay but oversensitive due to all the meds, trauma etc and that it would settle down but I was fine - my D is really much more under control but have to admit Ive been doing alot of things so cant attribute it all to the homeopath. know this sounds odd but Ive really simplified the proveedure etc he used - also about 4 days after I started his meds I had the worst attack of D Ive EVER had phoned him immediately and he told me that often this is how people react to homeo meds as they are 'designed' to get under the problem and often make the symtoms worse initially - so on the subject of homeopathy im undersided though he has given me med for when I have an attack and have to admit it works without the side effects of immodium etc.just wanted to add that I dont belive IBS has a conventional quick cure as such if I can get my symtoms under control thats all i ask for I know in times of extreme stress etc it comes up again and I can live with that.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hello folks!!UK JOHN FROSTBITE et al,I have seen my doc twice last week. Meds are working. ANxiety , panic irritability is less.ANger is down too.However when i do eat spicy food by mistake i immediately get a bad reaction with my bowels.As of yet my doc is not giving me a time frame. He said to avoid spicy foods . Also he has recommended me honey one tspoon with water in morning.Regarding weight he said my intestines are not absorbing food as NORMAL intestines do so i cant gain weight.UK John realistically am i going to GAIN WEIGHT?Or is the doc just prolonging the situation?He said i should also take protein supplements like th eone that they have from company AMWAY no preservatives.He alwayd says not to worry about RELAPSE .I am paying him like 300-400 rupees a week .He is saying i have to be careful about what i eat and how i eat small meals bland stuff UK John u said u have gained weight but was that like after 8 months after starting treatment?Is the mind so powerful that when im on meds it controls my GUT?Well my bowels movements r better altough yet to get completely normal and that is bcause i eat too much sumtimes even ehen im not hungry Uk john err if i may ask what about yr bowel movements>? NORMAL r they as u r IBS-d type.Any news from yr doc reg YOUR time frame?Thanks for yr replytake care folksgary(in iNDIA)


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

Gary:You haven't posted for a few weeks and was wondering how you were doing. I hope everything is OK.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi frostbite I am ok most of the days meds are working.I will have to be more careful regarding the food though.I get reactions when i eat spicy food. SO far meds are working.Any related news from your friends or from homeopathy bulletn board regarding homeopathy and cure for IBS?i did visit the BB for homeopathy and even emailed them but got no response.I think UKJohn and MIke NML are busy or they are not onthe board often so im waiting for their postsBut good to hear from you. Do post ur messages thankstake careGary(in INDIA)


----------



## butchwronski (Jul 30, 2002)

I tried homeopathic treatment 2 years ago. I was desperate suffering from Ulcerated Colitus and suffering from cortisone treatments. What a big waste of time and money not too mention very painful useless treatment. Vodoo! If you try this make sure your homeopathic Dr. know something about your illness, for me, Ulcerated Colitis. After 3 months I decided to ask him more detailed questions. To my surprise he knew nothing about Ulcerated Colitis. That was my last visit. The next day I was back to my GI specialist and feeling better (not cured but better)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,I just had to contribute my 2 cents on this topic. First of all, finding a good homeopath is as difficult as finding any kind of good doctor. There's just not that many out there. About 3 months ago I ended up finding a really good one right here in my town! She's a homeopath/ND/chiropractor. She has been treating me (with supplements and homeopathy) for hormone imbalances, and I am definitely starting to feel improvements there. Along the way though she's cleared up (with homeopathy only)a yeast infection and massive bladder infection. Within hours of starting the remedy I felt 100% better both times! Never needed any other meds. A week ago I ended up with a stomach flu and that set my IBS off again: irritated intestines, cramps, D, nausea, bloatedness. The last time I had a stomach flu it took me almost a year to get better! My homeopath gave me a remedy, that was 5 days ago, and everything's gone. I'm completely normal again! So, in my opinion, homeopathy DOES work, you just have to find a homeopath who can find the RIGHT remedy for you! What worked for me will not necessarily work for someone else!Best to all,Edith


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Edith and all, I too saw this thread and wanted to share some thoughts.Homeopathy does work but as Edith pointed out you have to find a goog practitioner.Or, actually, because the reality of the treatment is so specific and often complex I think the practitioners need to be a bit more than simply good. Basically they have to be really excellant diagnosticians to arrive at an accurate answer for the remedies.And we all know how hard it is to find good diagnostics people just for our general medical care.Unfortunately, good diagnostics people are just hard to find as the unique individuals the are.In addition to finding the right practitioner you also have to consider all the contraindicationsand boundries one must consider with any given remedy. For example, in general, peppermint will negate so many of the homeopathic remedies that if you're on a remeddy and then absentmindedly stick a piece of peppermint gum in your mouthyou negate your remedy. Same for coffee.there's a bunch other triggers like that.So when doing a homeopathic remedy, if you can't make the lifestyle changes and adjust to provide the maximum environment to work with your remedy, then sure, it probaly won't work.I think homeopathy is a very exact treatment. It takes devotion to the whole concept to work right.It's an area of alternative healing that isn't for everyone. But yes, with the right practitioner and THE RIGHT PATIENT....it's an idea that can work very very well.So edith, I wanted to ask you this....have you been given the Belladonna homeopathic remedy?Belladonna is the source for the med so many people with IBS get for the spasms. Hyoscyamine and some other's too that are Bel....something, but can't recall the names. And I know that one of the few places one can find the plant essence of Belladonna anymore is in homeopathic remedies.I would be very interested to know if you have run across the remedy and tried it.Let me know.Kamie


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

hi folks ewink and cammie thansk for your repliesi see no usein putting my alternatives posts on main BB as people are like not "open" minded reg homeopathyist been 8months since my treatment.i feel good!!no mor e panic attacksless anxietydepression well rare weight gain?like 11 lbsdoc told still gotta take meds forlike 4-5monthsrestrictions:no coffeeno spicy foodno alcoholno minthe has givenme syrup too for acidity and digestionhe says i will be able to eat all food but not now''no side effects of meds letssee im keepin fingers xedtake careregardsgary in india


----------

